# First engine finally done - Upshur Twin



## MatiR (Feb 23, 2008)

Hello everyone  first post here after lurking for some time. Finally got my first engine done after buying a Sherline lathe and mill a couple of years ago. It was built from plans in Model Engine Builder magazine and seemed like a good first time project to learn how to use a lathe and mill, especially with such excellent drawings. I havent run it yet even though I got ignition stuff a long time ago  real life has been rather busy. Got a Hoglet about 75% done but the rather large cast iron cylinders are not doable on my Sherline. I have access to an old 9 South Bend so hope to get on to those soon. Great group to learn a lot about model engines, especially for a newbie - thanks to all for the good reads.

Regards, Mati


----------



## Brass_Machine (Feb 23, 2008)

Thats a nice looking engine. Good job sir!

When you get it running, we need a video ;D

Got any pictures of the parts you have done on the Hoglet? That engine really interests me.

Eric


----------



## deere_x475guy (Feb 23, 2008)

Looks great and congratulations....Looks like quit a challenge for a first engine....WOW!!


----------



## AllThumbs (Feb 23, 2008)

Fantastic.


----------



## rake60 (Feb 23, 2008)

Your _FIRST _ engine? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Absolutely Beautiful!


----------



## Philjoe5 (Feb 23, 2008)

That is one beautiful engine. Excellent job! ;D

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## MatiR (Feb 23, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words. Yep, first engine, but I thought that if I was going to learn anything, I needed a challenge. Now if I can get it running...

I'll be glad to post pics of the Hoglet so far but it will have to wait a few day as I don't have my camera here now. The crankcase, flywheel/crankshaft/kickstarter assembly/couple of valves/some miscellaneous little bits are done. The cylinder heads are about 90% but the holdup is the cylinders as they are too big for my lathe. Will post as a soon as I can.


----------



## DICKEYBIRD (Feb 24, 2008)

AWESOME engine Matii! What skill & patience you have! 

Now you need to build a scale model BMW motorsickle to put it in and then train a pet monkey to ride it.


----------



## Powder keg (Feb 24, 2008)

Super Job!!! I'd like to see the Hoglet also:O)

Wes


----------



## Bernd (Feb 24, 2008)

Nice job on a first time engine. I'd also like to see pics of the Hoglet. Also have subscribtion to Model Engine Builder. How many other's do? 

I want to build that engine someday and put it in an airboat. Wishful thinking right now. 8)

Bernd


----------



## jgarrett (Feb 24, 2008)

Just down right fantastic for a first engine especially on a Sherline. Nothing against Sherline (had mill and lathe) but I can tell you are not a novice!!!
Great job!!!
Julian G.


----------



## PolskiFran (Feb 24, 2008)

Great Job on the Upshur Twin! I'm sure it will run great. My Upshur Vertical runs very good. I've been up to 7 1/2 hrs contstant idle operation. Too bad I forgot to add more fuel to the tank. 

Frank


----------

